# My Custom Living Room Layout



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

*My CUSTOM Layout*

This is actually pretty fun considering i come from a painter/ Tattoo Artist/ Custom fabricator and autobody work back ground. Ive been drawing since i was 2, and have a college degree in Illustration, I now own a performance an custom autobody shop where my art work comes to life in a whole new light, but nothing beats taking your mind off of things when working on me and my fathers train layout.... when i was only 4 yrs old my father bought me my first lfe-like set and i destroyed it, now since 2 yrs ago i returned the favor with a dcc bachman set and since a few months ago we really started going in on this project.... being as though im the artist i did 90% of the work but the other 10% is watching my father enjoy himself, and here it is hope you like it....... videos will come soon demonstrating the real working water fall an river along with all other animated things.... let me know what you guys think, im here to answer any questions and take all of your constructive criticism....

more pics is i go along....

beginning of the river and lake bed...














































Mountain with fully functioning waterfall and river made of foam newspaper and plaster of paris










waterproofing it..










running hosing for water and pump..
































































Coal Mining/ Construction Mountain (not done)





























































































Our House..



















Pics of the replica house..( sorry too much flash)
















































little bridge i made for the incline/decline and some scenery with scratch builds














































main bridge i made with balsa wood and tiny detail nails no weathering yet....




























Box i made for all controller to the left of the controllers will be the sticker i will make on my decal machine of the layout to set up all switches with lights









Train Display I Made..










Whole Layout on top of custom tables i made, i turned the left side into storage for all train and model equipment and right side as a book case.


















More pics to come as i go along... still TONS of work to do, painting, building, weathering, airbrushing etc...

Thanks for viewing...

If anyone is interested in custom layouts, builds, paint jobs, construction etc.... i do it all and will come to you for home builds and anything that i cant just build at home and send to you... in box me for details, have a blessed day


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

coming along quite nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

broox said:


> coming along quite nicely :thumbsup:


Thank you


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

:appl::appl::appl:Very well done, water is fantastic! what grade is your incline?


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

swiggy said:


> :appl::appl::appl:Very well done, water is fantastic! what grade is your incline?


My highest incline is 3.5, but the way I have it setup, it's used as a decline because I do not want to put a lot of strain on my locos, then a have one that is 3 and another 2 which are 2 and 2.5


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

wow nice job!!!

The inclines was my questions i stressed out about a 2% incline on my layout i suppose i should worry so much. Great job please post more pictures has they come..


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

Grbauc said:


> wow nice job!!!
> 
> The inclines was my questions i stressed out about a 2% incline on my layout i suppose i should worry so much. Great job please post more pictures has they come..


Thank you and I sure will, and there is no need to stress all you need is one of 2 things if not both which are, good strong locomotive, diesel or steam, and the other is a descent amount of space before the bigger inclines to pick up some speed if your pulling heavy weights...


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Very nice work!!!!! I'm coming to YOU for my scenery questions....


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

mackdonn said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Very nice work!!!!! I'm coming to YOU for my scenery questions....


Lol thx, I appreciate it, and I'm here to answer any question you got, if you or anyone ever wants to come down in person to actually look at my setup your more than welcome to..


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

mackdonn said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Very nice work!!!!! I'm coming to YOU for my scenery questions....


And also remember, when used properly, a small glue gun is your best friend!


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

excellent work on the layout :thumbsup:


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

vic2367 said:


> excellent work on the layout :thumbsup:


Thank you brother


----------

